

Iraq War's Manhattan Project- information warfare on the battlefield - colinplamondon
http://www.nationaljournal.com/njmagazine/print_friendly.php?ID=cs_20091114_3145

======
colinplamondon
Bob Woodward was going around talking about a Manhattan Project like
breakthrough that was responsible for Iraq beginning to improve, but never
said what it was.

From reading this article, it sounds like the NSA was identifying imminent
insurgent attacks in real-time, and then feeding fake information to lead
those attackers into traps so we could drop a bomb on them. It'll be
interesting to read the full story when the inevitable books are written about
it.

